# 3DMark Speed Way



## stahlhart

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-12700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z690-E GAMING WIFI (3dmark.com) 

Was just below the line; that's a little better.


----------



## storm-chaser

Also lets have people post a screenshot of GPU-z with the speedway result to give some more detail on GPU specs. 




















Leaderboard template look good to everyone?


----------



## stahlhart

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-12700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z690-E GAMING WIFI (3dmark.com)

A little more better. Should we ask the moderators to move this over to the competitions sub?


----------



## gtz

So is this the successor for Time Spy?

Wish they would keep the old naming scheme. 3DMark01 3dmark06 3dmark11 etc.

Now it is firestrike then time spy.

Edit:

This seems similar to port royal since it does not have a CPU score.


----------



## mtbiker033

I scored 5 404 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





it looks nice!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got 3.8K with 6900 XT.


----------



## storm-chaser

ZealotKi11er said:


> Got 3.8K with 6900 XT.


Please take a snip of your result (if possible) and post it here. We are going to turn this into a competition.


----------



## LazyGamer

Anyone know how to fix this error? Tried adding the .exe into the drivers, but doesn't seem to take effect.

It also seems to think that V-Sync and G-Sync are on when turned off for the main 3DMark executable as well.


----------



## stahlhart

LazyGamer said:


> Anyone know how to fix this error? Tried adding the .exe into the drivers, but doesn't seem to take effect.
> 
> It also seems to think that V-Sync and G-Sync are on when turned off for the main 3DMark executable as well.
> 
> View attachment 2575692


Check Nvidia Control Panel --> Manage 3D Settings --> Global Settings --> Texture Filtering - Negative LOD Bias; make sure it's set to "Allow" and not "Clamp",


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart said:


> Check Nvidia Control Panel --> Manage 3D Settings --> Global Settings --> Texture Filtering - Negative LOD Bias; make sure it's set to "Allow" and not "Clamp",


Also: Nvidia owners need to update drivers to 522.25 for this benchmark; not sure if Radeon drivers need updating.


----------



## LazyGamer

stahlhart said:


> Check Nvidia Control Panel --> Manage 3D Settings --> Global Settings --> Texture Filtering - Negative LOD Bias; make sure it's set to "Allow" and not "Clamp",


Thanks, pretty sure I checked that one but I'll check again!


----------



## stahlhart

LazyGamer said:


> Thanks, pretty sure I checked that one but I'll check again!


It has an unfortunate tendency to switch itself over to "Clamp" when you're not looking.


----------



## $SOLID$ Necro

Too GREEN in this thread...lets see some RED!😜
7950X at 5.9ghz
Flare-X [email protected] 34-34-34-89
Red Devil [email protected]/2410
Corsair 420 AIO
Tessellation OFF
1st test run









That's better! Tessellation back on so it counts on the ORB, plus turned PCIE from Gen 3 to Gen 4, was running Timespy last night and forgot to change it back!









Link to score I scored 4 229 in Speed Way


----------



## storm-chaser

Excellent. Thanks for the subs so far guys!

@mllrkllr88 Can you please move this thread into the competition section because it looks like we are getting some good interest here. 

Thank You.

Edit: I will update the leaderboard tomorrow. Still need to make a couple tweaks this is why I haven't posted an updated board yet.


----------



## storm-chaser

$SOLID$ Necro said:


> Too GREEN in this thread...lets see some RED!😜
> 7950XT at 5.9ghz
> Flare-X [email protected] 34-34-34-89
> Red Devil [email protected]/2410
> Corsair 420 AIO
> Tessellation OFF
> 1st test run
> View attachment 2575730


NICE!

I've always been a radeon / ATi / AMD fan over Nvidia for some reason. Not exactly sure why, but I have an affinity towards team red when it comes to GPUs. 

When the 5700 XT hit the market I knew I had to have one.


----------



## $SOLID$ Necro

storm-chaser said:


> NICE!
> 
> I've always been a radeon / ATi / AMD fan over Nvidia for some reason. Not exactly sure why, but I have an affinity towards team red when it comes to GPUs.
> 
> When the 5700 XT hit the market I knew I had to have one.


Tell me about it...I knew when I bought this latest upgrade, that the upcoming Intel 13900k will likely stomp it on the benchmarks and games. Same with NVIDIA, I just can't bring myself to switch...it would be like buying an Apple phone! 

EDIT: Just checked the ORB, my score is in 3rd place for 6950XT, being beat by a 5950X and in 1st is a 3800X 3-D. Having that dejavu feeling from the old FX 9590 days, sucks lots of power, hot as hell, clocks to the moon...but goes nowhere fast!


----------



## damric

Ok this is my standard 1440p result:








I scored 3 921 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 5 5500, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com













$5 for about 5 minutes of fun


----------



## damric

4K








1080p


----------



## Avacado

Here is mine. I actually ran this last night without seeing this thread. I have a better run (3926) that I linked below, but didn't sub it because I already took 1st for the 3070. 









I scored 3 926 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com













AvacadoEHW`s 3DMark - Speed Way score: 3890 marks with a GeForce RTX 3070


The GeForce RTX 3070 @ 1670/2075MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the 3DMark - Speed Way benchmark. AvacadoEHWranks #83 worldwide and #6 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




hwbot.org


----------



## storm-chaser

Hopefully I didn't screw this up too badly


----------



## SoloCamo

Well I'm currently the fastest 10900 and 6900k combo in the world... but it's a lonely game when I'm the only entry . Missed top 100 spot for the 6900XT by like 300 points but whatever, I'm on reference air cooling with the fans not even hitting 1900rpm during my fastest run.

6900XT target 2499mhz (held about 2415mhz for the run avg), 2100mhz memory, PL+15, volt 1080mV. Yes, I'm still using Radeon Wattman for this. Didn't really catch average temp but I know the hotspot was barely in the mid 70's for it peak. And as far the bench goes, if you aren't first, you're last and I'm certainly last... so far. Ah well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just having some fun. Going to try the latest driver. This is driver from May. 









I scored 4 309 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## stahlhart

storm-chaser said:


> Hopefully I didn't screw this up too badly
> 
> View attachment 2575880


Maybe I'm missing something, but just on specs alone $SOLID$ Necro should be mopping up the floor with the rest of us -- I'm starting to question the objectivity of this bench, especially that UL released it the day of the 4090 launch..


----------



## storm-chaser

stahlhart said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but just on specs alone $SOLID$ Necro should be mopping up the floor with the rest of us -- I'm starting to question the objectivity of this bench, especially that UL released it the day of the 4090 launch..


I think the same thing happened with the release of the 5700 XT. On paper and in clock/memory speeds it appears to be faster than it's nvidia counterparts. So it looks good for benching and whatnot, because of the higher clocks and higher boost speed, but in reality, it was not much faster if at all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

anyone had gpu usage issues my 3090 is barely breaking 4000 points for some reason only tops around 70% gpu usage. My system is a 3090 kingpin with a 5950x pbo with 64gigs of ddr 3800mhz.








I scored 4 030 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Gorod

Good to see 3DMark no longer using meaningless CPU tests in their recent benchmarks !
3080 Ti eVGA FTW3 aircooled + 8700K @ 5.4









I scored 5 767 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Bal3Wolf

this test hates my system lol i had to uninstall the steam ver of 3dmark and install standalone and i got a correct score this time.








I scored 6 127 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## bmgjet

Daily clocks to get a base run before I fit 4090.








I scored 6 027 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





But yeah this benchmark hates my computer as well.
Try run it and get get error before it starts 9 out of 10 times
Running steam version.


----------



## stahlhart

Finally on my way to the middle of the standings, awesome.


----------



## SoloCamo

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 2575909


Hey just so the chart is cleaned up, the average clock was actually 2432mhz on the core and set to a target of 2499mhz in Wattman. (gpu-z was not reporting correctly at the time) and if we aren't using junction temps, the avg temp was 60*C looking over the runs I did. CPU was @ 5.0ghz during the run as it looks like it was really just hammering a single thread.

Thanks for maintaining these as always.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Does the CPU effect the scores at all? My 12900K is at stock.


----------



## $SOLID$ Necro

stahlhart said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but just on specs alone $SOLID$ Necro should be mopping up the floor with the rest of us -- I'm starting to question the objectivity of this bench, especially that UL released it the day of the 4090 launch..


Agreed! But ALL my 3DMARK scores are way down from my 5.1ghz 5950X...and I am NOT happy.
I am going to try a few things, go back to an earlier video card driver, possibly roll back the bios to an earlier version (Some say the new one lowers scores) and lastly I will reinstall Windows !0, it may be a bit beat up from crashing while trying to find the limits of this new platform.
A few odd things I noticed, it can run MUCH higher GPU clock speeds than other tests like Firestrike or TimeSpy, I was topped out at around 2800mhz in those tests. In Speedway, it can run at almost 2900! (Though my core only went up a few points).
It also does not seem to care about core count, SMT was already off, but I then turned off 8 more cores and the score went up a few points.

Anyone else notice they are trying to appeal to the core audience (Male) by giving the rider a big juicy butt, large rack, and sky high heels? TimeSpy's female character was not very shapely at all.
I was also disappointed how short the test was, it took almost as long for the damn thing to load! Why not make it a bit longer and show her race a little? It was very anti climactic when they stopped it just as she was about to launch onto the track.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

$SOLID$ Necro said:


> Agreed! But ALL my scores 3DMARK are way down from my 5.1ghz 5950X...and I am NOT happy.
> I am going to try a few things, go back to an earlier video card driver, possibly roll back the bios to an earlier version (Some say the new one lowers scores) and lastly I will reinstall Windows !0, it may be a bit beat up from crashing while trying to find the limits of this new platform.
> A few odd things I noticed, it can run MUCH higher GPU clock speeds than other tests like Firestrike or TimeSpy, I was topped out at around 2800mhz in those tests. In Speedway, it can run at almost 2900! (Though my core only went up a few points).
> It also does not seem to care about core count, SMT was already off, but I then turned off 8 more cores and the score went up a few points.
> 
> Anyone else notice they are trying to appeal to the core audience (Male) by giving the rider a big juicy butt, large rack, and sky high heels? TimeSpy's female character was not very shapely at all.
> I was also disappointed how short the test was, it took almost as long for the damn thing to load! Why not make it a bit longer and show her race a little? It was very anti climactic when they stopped it just as she was about to launch onto the track.


if your on the steam ver of 3dmark try switching to standalone my score went from 4000 on steam 3dmark to 6000+ on standalone 3dmark no idea why.


----------



## yzonker

This was the best I could get out of my 3090, 









I scored 6 333 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## newls1

12900KS @ 5.5GHz all core 3090Ti @ 2190MHz Max GPU Temp 37c









I scored 6 347 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser

@newls1 
Excellent result! That puts you #1 on the leaderboard. I hope get a little war going here with the 3090s... they are all pretty close in terms of performance, as you can see here on the leaderboard...


----------



## storm-chaser

newls1 said:


> 12900KS @ 5.5GHz all core 3090Ti @ 2190MHz Max GPU Temp 37c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 6 347 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576014


Nice clock speed there from your 12900KS. Is this rig chilled or what? Interested in you cooling system.


----------



## SoloCamo

Zero change to any of my cpu or gpu settings, the only difference is I disabled Radeon Anti-lag which seemed to have helped. Though the average core clock now shows 2402. Anyone else getting weird reporting in this bench? I mean I know it's brand new but my prior score showed a core clock of 2598 which I assure you was not the case (though I wish it was).

*Edit - apologies if you already started updating but I managed to get out of last by one point.. so please disregard most of the above. The only difference besides disabled anti lag now is that I bumped the mem to 2116mhz and dropped the mV to 1060 to let the core clock be more stable near the P/L. Average clock speed in 3dmark reeports as 2385 but that's not accurate, it's still about 2410.*


----------



## storm-chaser

Well I can see why @newls1 is in first place. Take a look at that AVG clock speed!!!


----------



## newls1

storm-chaser said:


> Well I can see why @newls1 is in first place. Take a look at that AVG clock speed!!!
> 
> View attachment 2576110


----------



## newls1

storm-chaser said:


> Nice clock speed there from your 12900KS. Is this rig chilled or what? Interested in you cooling system.


the KS Is direct die cooled on a highend waterloop. Shes @ 1.351v (1.292v under CBR23 load) using a all core 5.5ghz OC and P-Cores @ 4.3GHz, cache @ 4.4. Love this KS chip, which is why i will wait for a 13900KS to release before I upgrade next.


----------



## Luggage

First run, standard daily bench settings.


















I scored 3 536 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Looks like it goes easy on the CPU - graph shows ~5045 for almost the whole bench...


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Luggage

Really really easy on the CPU - look at the temps dropping after loading the benchmark and not even keeping full boost during it.


















Need lower water temp to go up a GPU boost bin so this is it for now.

edit: I scored 3 551 in Speed Way


----------



## Avacado

Where are the 4090's at? I know someone has one to run this.


----------



## umeng2002

Maybe only scalpers actually bought the 4090.


----------



## Avacado

umeng2002 said:


> Maybe only scalpers actually bought the 4090.


🤷‍♂️


----------



## mllrkllr88

storm-chaser said:


> @mllrkllr88 Can you please move this thread into the competition section because it looks like we are getting some good interest here.


Done!


----------



## yzonker

Avacado said:


> Where are the 4090's at? I know someone has one to run this.


I've got one. Just haven't gotten around to running this yet. There are some scores posted in the owners thread.


----------



## storm-chaser

Avacado said:


> 🤷‍♂️


We need to eliminate all scalpers. Maybe get them to take the covid vaccine? LOL


----------



## domdtxdissar

Benchmark very easy on the CPU, hitting 6+ghz with pure PBO CO lol

Cpu: 7950x @ ~6000mhz
Ram: 6200MT/s CL28-36-36-28 2200MHZ FCLK 

















I scored 6 401 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## $SOLID$ Necro

A little more test and tune...








The free Microcenter Flare-X 5600 Samsung is now at CAS [email protected] 1.43v, not bad! After a Morepower tweek the Red Devil is @ 2888x2430 w/fast timings.









I scored 4 319 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 9 7950X, AMD Radeon RX 6950 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## yzonker

Well I'm not sure what is going on. I posted this over in the 4090 thread too. Weirdly my score seems low relative to the clocks I'm getting and my score seemed to platue to the point that +240 and +270 scored the same. Need to investigate more, but this seems off relative to my other scores. Best I can do for now anyway.









I scored 10 965 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## newls1

Maybe drop mem OC by -100mhz offset and see if it was ECC kicking in?


----------



## yzonker

newls1 said:


> Maybe drop mem OC by -100mhz offset and see if it was ECC kicking in?


Tried that. Dropped from +1700 to +1600 and my score went down. So far I have not seen any regression from mem OC'ing on this card like we did with 30 series. Raising the mem clock either increases the score or artifacts/crashes. I also tested it using that little VRAM test program someone shared in the benchmark forum. Reported transfer speeds just kept increasing until it started spewing errors.

Same settings get me to 6th in HOF for PR too. But I'm 56th in Speedway. Maybe more people are putting effort in to it though since it's new, so that might be part of it.


----------



## newls1

somethings not right if your in the 10xxx range, and those people are in the 30xxx range... thats a LARGE gap....


----------



## Luggage

newls1 said:


> somethings not right if your in the 10xxx range, and those people are in the 30xxx range... thats a LARGE gap....


That ss is port Royal 1x GPU, not speedway 

speedway hof #1 is 11195.


----------



## yzonker

newls1 said:


> somethings not right if your in the 10xxx range, and those people are in the 30xxx range... thats a LARGE gap....


Oh sorry, that's an old username I don't use anymore. I'm "talon95" on 3DMark. My point was that the same/similar settings get me that close to the top in other benchmarks, so I'm confused as to why I can't get up there in Speedway.


----------



## cssorkinman




----------



## Veii

6900 XTXH OCF Air
5600X 4.85 PBO








Wasnt supposed to land outside of dev channel
But it's decent enough 

I'll remember to submit a proper picture once 4500 fall~

EDIT:
It is a real 6900XT ~ well, physically*🤭*
But i still can only use 1.2v at 2719MHz stock F-MAX, without OC mode.
The research work is what went into efficiency & MPT.
Non bios mods are just slightly in disadvantage, barely. It's very realistic to score higher by non-air cooling and lower ASIC than 89.3%
I believe there is more into those cards


----------



## tps3443

yzonker said:


> Well I'm not sure what is going on. I posted this over in the 4090 thread too. Weirdly my score seems low relative to the clocks I'm getting and my score seemed to platue to the point that +240 and +270 scored the same. Need to investigate more, but this seems off relative to my other scores. Best I can do for now anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 10 965 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576332


Dang! little 3090 guys have no chance now lol. You just smashed us. 

When there is no CPU involved that 4090 really scales.

I would recommend adding in eye candy with the Nvidia control panel to help burden that graphical load during games etc. Just to try and use it to its fullest, and have games always looking as good as possible.

I bet the 13900K with DDR5 7200+ will help some too for sure.

What resolution do you play at?


----------



## cssorkinman

Gave the old Vishera rig a little bigger push - gonna take some doing to catch Avacado's 9900k


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## newls1

damn it!! If only my local MC could get these 4090s back in stock and these companies will release waterblocks for them, Ill be back in the running...


----------



## Luggage

cssorkinman said:


> Gave the old Vishera rig a little bigger push - gonna take some doing to catch Avacado's 9900k
> View attachment 2576512


DAMMIT! Now there is a 3DMark test there my 2080ti doesn’t beat 3070 ti


----------



## cssorkinman

Luggage said:


> DAMMIT! Now there is a 3DMark test there my 2080ti doesn’t beat 3070 ti


Geez , why would someone code it in such a manner as to make the latest gen NVIDIA cards look better???  
lol ( Actually it's the FX's secret sawze  )


----------



## tps3443

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 2576530


I guess I’ll have to join in on this fun. Let me cool my water down real quick “Compressor kicks on in the back ground”


----------



## mouacyk

4887, seems low for a shunted RTX 3080 around 450W:








Result not found







www.3dmark.com


----------



## tps3443

Luggage said:


> DAMMIT! Now there is a 3DMark test there my 2080ti doesn’t beat 3070 ti


You should beat 3070Ti right? I had owned like (6) of them. But my 2080Ti FE was SUB 18K graphics score in Timespy, SUB 11K in port royal. 2080Ti is veryyy fast. It was right at 30% faster than the stock standard RTX3070.

The 2080Ti was so gimped out of the box I swear. Those cards had 25% extra performance hidden away. More power, and water cooling on a 2080Ti would just smash a 3070 or 3070Ti. Especially if your 2080Ti had the good Samsung branded GDDR6.


I haven’t had a 2080Ti in a while, so I dunno how this test goes. Maybe not as well 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cssorkinman

FWIW


----------



## 8800GT

Judging by the scores, I assume this is relatively heavy in ray tracing. I don't think this is a direct replacement for either of the previous benchmarks, I think it's one benchmark that utilizes all the features in one single test. Seems pretty cool and a good test going forward. Poor AMD owners though :/


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## SoloCamo

Well I'm in 4th & 5th place in the world for having a non k 10900 atleast. Look at that absolute madman pairing a 4090 with one though, lol. The 3080's here are barely ahead of me.


----------



## cssorkinman

SoloCamo said:


> Well I'm in 4th & 5th place in the world for having a non k 10900 atleast. Look at that absolute madman pairing a 4090 with one though, lol. The 3080's here are barely ahead of me.
> 
> View attachment 2576717


I wouldn't put too much into it. It's just a replay of 3dmark's Vantage program when it used Physx to show NVIDIA was superior when.... well it only was in very limited situations.


----------



## SoloCamo

cssorkinman said:


> I wouldn't put too much into it. It's just a replay of 3dmark's Vantage program when it used Physx to show NVIDIA was superior when.... well it only was in very limited situations.


Oh yea, I know the 3080's smash this card in RT. But it's just telling to see most people have no idea how poor their card is performing. That said, I know you were coming for Avacado with that 9370 so I had to edge him out. Same exact gpu clocks, mem, volts, only difference is I'm running a 101 bclk on my 10900 now, so +50mhz.


----------



## o1dschoo1

not bad for a 300 non a card


----------



## mouacyk

What a fickle benchmark. Finally managed to crack 5K:








Result not found







www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## LazyGamer

Had to DDU and run without any settings changed in the NVIDIA Control Panel.

This is stock 12700K / DDR5 6200 CL36 (XMP) / 3080 12GB:










This is stock 12700K / DDR5 6200 CL36 (XMP) / 3080 12GB with power limit raised to 113% and +200 on memory:


----------



## o1dschoo1

I scored 3 417 in Speed Way theres a actual run link.


----------



## Panchovix

Stock 5800X/3080 10GB Shunt modded/ 2160Mhz core clock / +1500 Mhz mem clock

522 driver I scored 5 183 in Speed Way










466.63 driver (best one for 3080 10G/3060Ti if you're wondering), not validated (driver seems to be too old for this bench)








I scored 5 214 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## yzonker

Panchovix said:


> Stock 5800X/3080 10GB Shunt modded/ 2160Mhz core clock / +1500 Mhz mem clock
> 
> 522 driver I scored 5 183 in Speed Way
> 
> View attachment 2576863
> 
> 
> 466.63 driver (best one for 3080 10G/3060Ti if you're wondering), not validated (driver seems to be too old for this bench)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 5 214 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576864



Old driver still wins. I tested the new driver against one of the more recent drivers and showed an improvement, but I realized later that one of the original reBar drivers like you show here might still be better.


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## storm-chaser

@LazyGamer do you have the hyperlink for that 5267 run? Just want to fill in the remaining data we need for the leaderboard. thx


----------



## yzonker

So I figured out why my score was plateaued at around 109xx. This benchmark is almost 100% memory limited on the 4090, probably due to the huge increase in core speed, but a small increase in mem speed.

+0 core, +1800 mem








Result not found







www.3dmark.com





+195 core, +1800 mem








Result not found







www.3dmark.com





+195 core, +1500 mem








Result not found







www.3dmark.com





So the one to two hundred points I'm down relative to the top scores must just be system tuning, driver tweaks, etc... Some of which I must be missing.


----------



## yzonker

Found a little by bumping up CPU/mem speed. I have to use my chiller to get more on the cpu though.









I scored 10 997 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





Edit: but there is obviously some way to greatly influence the scores though based on this run that is 1000 pts higher. This is not my run. 









I scored 11 992 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32646 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## o1dschoo1

yzonker said:


> Found a little by bumping up CPU/mem speed. I have to use my chiller to get more on the cpu though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 10 997 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-12900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: but there is obviously some way to greatly influence the scores though based on this run that is 1000 pts higher. This is not my run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 992 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32646 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


That's what I'm trying to figure out. There's people scoring 400 points higher than me at lower clocks


----------



## storm-chaser

*Leaderboard Update 10/19/22 11:20pm*









Thanks for the continued interest, guys. Wow that 4090 is a BEAST!  

Please remember to include your link to the speed way run so I have all the specs I need for the leaderboard. Also please don't forget about the GPUz screen shot as well, just gives us a little more perspective/context. Thanks!


----------



## mouacyk

storm-chaser said:


> *Leaderboard Update 10/19/22 11:20pm*
> View attachment 2576931
> 
> 
> Thanks for the continued interest, guys. Wow that 4090 is a BEAST!
> 
> Please remember to include your link to the speed way run so I have all the specs I need for the leaderboard. Also please don't forget about the GPUz screen shot as well, just gives us a little more perspective/context. Thanks!


It is beyond fast, for the right price. This bench isn't even using DLSS 3.0.


----------



## spectra9

Thought I'd contribute

I scored 6 357 in Speed Way

What puzzles me a bit is how someone with lower CPU, GPU and MEM clocks than mine still manage to rank above me.

Also some fun fact, in case you haven't noticed, the Speedway score is simply your average FPS times 100


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Veii

3dmark.com







www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser

Veii said:


> 3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576992


Nice boost from your first run!

I noticed the 3d mark hyperlink result is hidden on the website. So for now I just re-used your old clock speeds. If you can get the updated specs from this run I will go back and edit the leaderboard later. Thanks.


----------



## Veii

storm-chaser said:


> I noticed the 3d mark hyperlink result is hidden on the website.


That's my issue, a manual submission says it's listed








A personal check, doesn't show them up in the account
A private window link check, makes it show up
And unless i "submit" and check it with the app itself, it doesn't even show me a webpage // can only load and submit the results via app somewhy


storm-chaser said:


> Nice boost from your first run!


Thank you, i'm collecting couple








But manual uploads dont show up
UL (3D Mark) "blacklisted" my rom, as it once showed up as 6900XT (which is what the hardware actually is)
I don't think i can do much right now , but waiting for some competition 

EDIT:
Ah hey, it woke up








3dmark.com







www.3dmark.com




Same link, but "sw" instead "3dm"

Just generally the same issue over and over
Once it worked, then after i shared how to spoof rom to run other ones ~ it out of nowhere became "generic VGA"
Oh well~


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Panchovix

spectra9 said:


> What puzzles me a bit is how someone with lower CPU, GPU and MEM clocks than mine still manage to rank above me.


It can be because stripped OS (for example, like the BenchOS that was posted on the 3090 thread, basically has no services), or "optimization" on the drivers (forced ReBAR, texture quality to high performance, etc)

It also helps using an smaller desktop resolution, the bench itself will scale to the original resolution but that gave me like 10-20pts if I remember well on TimeSpy lol, on SpeedWay I just used an smaller desktop resolution by default, so I'm not sure if it does affect something here.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Panchovix said:


> It can be because stripped OS (for example, like the BenchOS that was posted on the 3090 thread, basically has no services), or "optimization" on the drivers (forced ReBAR, texture quality to high performance, etc)
> 
> It also helps using an smaller desktop resolution, the bench itself will scale to the original resolution but that gave me like 10-20pts if I remember well on TimeSpy lol, on SpeedWay I just used an smaller desktop resolution by default, so I'm not sure if it does affect something here.


Got a link to this os?


----------



## mtbiker033

knocked out of the top 10 

i got faster ram and gained 6 points lol this was the first app I tried after swapping ram, going to oc this card a little more and see if I can get back in


----------



## Panchovix

o1dschoo1 said:


> Got a link to this os?











[Official] NVIDIA RTX 3090 Owner's Club


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XhMX43Zt2tMLesFWE4XABJLwzde67m_D/view?usp=sharing Sorry for quoting this old comment lol, but this is the latest version of your benchOS right? Gonna try some benchs and wanna make sure I'm using the latest version lol




www.overclock.net


----------



## o1dschoo1

Panchovix said:


> [Official] NVIDIA RTX 3090 Owner's Club
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XhMX43Zt2tMLesFWE4XABJLwzde67m_D/view?usp=sharing Sorry for quoting this old comment lol, but this is the latest version of your benchOS right? Gonna try some benchs and wanna make sure I'm using the latest version lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


ty file doesnt exist anymore though sadly.
Looks like imma have to strip a os myself lol


----------



## Panchovix

o1dschoo1 said:


> ty file doesnt exist anymore though sadly.
> Looks like imma have to strip a os myself lol


Oh you're right lol, I still have the files if you want them, just have to upload them (don't know where tho, I have no space on google drive)


----------



## o1dschoo1

Panchovix said:


> Oh you're right lol, I still have the files if you want them, just have to upload them (don't know where tho, I have no space on google drive)


id greatly appreciate that if you could.


----------



## Panchovix

o1dschoo1 said:


> id greatly appreciate that if you could.


Sent you a PM with a link, since I'm not sure if @KedarWolf allows me to share it here


----------



## mtbiker033

I scored 5 431 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





5.431 with a better OC on the gpu


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## soppingclam

Hi guys,
Got 5324 with my MSI Suprim X RTX 3080 12gb
equal to 2nd in the world according to the 1825 other results on 3dMark

More info about card and result here


----------



## ansha

soppingclam said:


> Hi guys,
> Got 5324 with my MSI Suprim X RTX 3080 12gb
> equal to 2nd in the world according to the 1825 other results on 3dMark
> 
> More info about card and result here


You are comparing your 12GB 3080 to 10GB models, I have the same card and with the score of 5364 I'm currently 53rd of all 3080 12GB submissions...

MSI really did a bad job and problems with power balancing (card power throttles when one of the 8pins draws above 150W) make the card really bad for benchmarking. You can see the same thing happening as your average clock is really low in this benchmark....


----------



## soppingclam

There you go. #80 out of all the 3080 12gb's. Seems decent enough to me


----------



## ansha

soppingclam said:


> There you go. #80 out of all the 3080 12gb's. Seems decent enough to me


Didn't say it wasn't decent, point is MSI did badly with our model...


----------



## Panchovix

soppingclam said:


> There you go. #80 out of all the 3080 12gb's. Seems decent enough to me


Search in leadermode mode, on default I think it shows repeated scores


----------



## mtbiker033

I scored 5 515 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





still working on the GPU OC but this is a little better


----------



## storm-chaser

Okay I did make a couple adjustments to the leaderboard. Just make sure your scores are correct.

thx


----------



## o1dschoo1

Still need to install my bench os I scored 3 469 in Speed Way
Top 35 for 2080 ti on the cheapest 2080 ti ever made lol.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Took some work to get over 11,000:









I scored 11 034 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-12900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## nordskov

6900xt speed way test, 4425 score


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

This benchmark kinda makes previous gen cards look crap compared to the 4090..lmao..


----------



## cssorkinman

kairi_zeroblade said:


> This benchmark kinda makes previous gen cards look crap compared to the 4090..lmao..


Makes a guy wonder if that was the point of it....


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

cssorkinman said:


> Makes a guy wonder if that was the point of it....


That's why it ain't manly enough spending bucks (even if you have plenty) with PC parts nowadays..

I am starting a new hobby..


----------



## Veii

3dmark.com







www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser

Veii said:


> 3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579321
> View attachment 2579322


Looks like the result is hidden again...


----------



## Veii

storm-chaser said:


> Looks like the result is hidden again...


HOW...
I promise you, something is going on  UL Team is messing with me

I know i turned it public and checked yesterday ~ because it got its /sw/xxxx ID , not the /3dm/xxxxx ID
hahaha, it's ok - i guess i have to say sorry again 

Ignore the result, i'll flash LC bios back and then make it "verify" itself zZZ. Soo bothersome~
Or make an 6900XTXH mod, not 6950 one. Then stupid 3D Mark will not mess with me
Have to beat those 2425? anyways, feel free to ignore - but i'll again put it public...


Veii said:


> HOW...
> I promise you, something is going on  UL Team is messing with me


I always doublecheck the links in a private tab, and they exist 
It's fiine, i'll fix it ~ as always ... running after broken industries

EDIT:
Here, see;
Why always me 








brave_hOpvqPyuph


Watch "brave_hOpvqPyuph" on Streamable.




streamable.com




First they mess with xeo taking down his WR run 9 days ago (when all cards are 600W limited ... where can he even cheat, lol)
now they already twice mess with me ~ outside of taking time of their work schedule to blacklist my bios as genericVGA , which i know was approved for a short period of time
I can't understand those "accidents" for a "capable" industry, haha


----------



## storm-chaser

Veii said:


> HOW...
> I promise you, something is going on  UL Team is messing with me
> 
> I know i turned it public and checked yesterday ~ because it got its /sw/xxxx ID , not the /3dm/xxxxx ID
> hahaha, it's ok - i guess i have to say sorry again
> 
> Ignore the result, i'll flash LC bios back and then make it "verify" itself zZZ. Soo bothersome~
> Or make an 6900XTXH mod, not 6950 one. Then stupid 3D Mark will not mess with me
> Have to beat those 2425? anyways, feel free to ignore - but i'll again put it public...
> 
> I always doublecheck the links in a private tab, and they exist
> It's fiine, i'll fix it ~ as always ... running after broken industries
> 
> EDIT:
> Here, see;
> Why always me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brave_hOpvqPyuph
> 
> 
> Watch "brave_hOpvqPyuph" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First they mess with xeo taking down his WR run 9 days ago (when all cards are 600W limited ... where can he even cheat, lol)
> now they already twice mess with me ~ outside of taking time of their work schedule to blacklist my bios as genericVGA , which i know was approved for a short period of time
> I can't understand those "accidents" for a "capable" industry, haha


It's okay. Just don't let it happen again.

😁


----------



## yzonker

Guess I'll have to concede to @MrTOOSHORT for now.  

Small improvement, but not enough. 









Result not found







www.3dmark.com


----------



## yzonker

It was running when I posted. A tie! What are the odds. Lol. 









I scored 11 034 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice runs there.👍 I will try and get a higher score with the new 13900k later on. New 7200 ddr5 ram coming this week. Should help a little. 😊


----------



## yzonker

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Nice runs there.👍 I will try and get a higher score with the new 13900k later on. New 7200 ddr5 ram coming this week. Should help a little. 😊


Thanks. I'll install my water block so I can fire up my chiller.  But like I said over in the 4090 thread, not sure how that will affect my mem OC. It'll definitely go down some.


----------



## mtbiker033

wow the 4090 is a total beast

pushed the 3080ti a little harder and made some gains but not enough to move up:









I scored 5 583 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser

@MrTOOSHORT 
@yzonker 

Are tied for 1st place


----------



## nordskov

storm-chaser said:


> @MrTOOSHORT
> @yzonker
> 
> Are tied for 1st place
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579962


Heres my score for validation ✌









I scored 4 425 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## spectra9

It's a miniscule bump, but hey, a bump is a bump lol

I scored 6 367 in Speed Way

Btw, I saw some/most of the results here have very steady CPU clock graph. Mine looks this










Any idea how to make this flat or near flat line? Does it affect the score somewhat?


----------



## storm-chaser

spectra9 said:


> It's a miniscule bump, but hey, a bump is a bump lol
> 
> I scored 6 367 in Speed Way
> 
> Btw, I saw some/most of the results here have very steady CPU clock graph. Mine looks this
> 
> View attachment 2580050
> 
> 
> Any idea how to make this flat or near flat line? Does it affect the score somewhat?


Probably lowers your score a bit, yeah.

It's throttling for some reason.
Could be a power setting, are you running a high performance power plan in windows?


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## spectra9

storm-chaser said:


> Probably lowers your score a bit, yeah.
> 
> It's throttling for some reason.
> Could be a power setting, are you running a high performance power plan in windows?


Yes I was using the high perfomance power plan when running the benchmark. TBH it's kinda a bit random, sometimes it's relatively flat, other times it's jumpy like you see above. And oddly I got this higher score when it's jumpy lol. Maybe background process, I've closed them all as much as I can, but I'm sure it's nothing as clean as a clean windows install would be


----------



## storm-chaser

spectra9 said:


> Yes I was using the high perfomance power plan when running the benchmark. TBH it's kinda a bit random, sometimes it's relatively flat, other times it's jumpy like you see above. And oddly I got this higher score when it's jumpy lol. Maybe background process, I've closed them all as much as I can, but I'm sure it's nothing as clean as a clean windows install would be


Is your CPU cooling up to spec for that chip?


----------



## spectra9

storm-chaser said:


> Is your CPU cooling up to spec for that chip?


I would think so, using Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer II 360 atm. However the ambient temp isn't great here, around 30-32 °C, so temp is not my friend


----------



## braincracking

I'll join with a quick and dirty run: I scored 10 214 in Speed Way


----------



## Panchovix

Doing some benchs with my new toy, not a very good sample, but it's fun to see the limits lol








I scored 10 714 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com




Pic of 3DMark page, since the bench file is not on my disk for some reason


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Man, anything below a 4090 is looking like old school hardware. is this benchmark even promoting/provoking us to buy new shizz?


----------



## storm-chaser

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Man, anything below a 4090 is looking like old school hardware. is this benchmark even promoting/provoking us to buy new shizz?


Yeah it's a lot like windows 11 in that regard. They are desperate to keep us buying new hardware.


----------



## Zero989

ez (first run), can get higher as I haven't pushed mem beyond +1500 yet









Result not found







www.3dmark.com


----------



## yzonker

Another score out of bed with the clocks. Not sure what everyone is tweaking to get there now. Benchmarking is kinda screwed up now seems like. I've got this run. IMO not legit though as it was artifacted. Only way to get very high in the HOF now though. 









Result not found







www.3dmark.com





@storm-chaser don't record this one.


----------



## Zero989

I scored 11 202 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





2nd run, +212/+1600

Temps are a bit hotter due to ambient temps, I'll beat this later. I reverted drivers just to get "verified".

Notice 3 perfectly straight lines.


----------



## yzonker

Hmm, well either there is another driver tweak that makes big gains (for example like forcing rebar) or the runs are artifacted. The problem is, there is no way to separate the two.


----------



## Zero989

What do you mean by forcing rebar? Inspector? Also I had no artifacts.

I can beat that score easily with more CPU clocks and memory ddr5 speed, along with maybe 1 more bin in gpu core and memory clocks.

Not sure how I'm so close to the Chinese bencher as he has more gpu core and memory, perhaps it's OS or CPU/memory related.

Currently I'm running the fastest bdie in the world as far as latency goes (32-33-32-32) with wtrs/l at 2 and 18. Subs are as tight as m die as well. I just don't have 1T command rate.


----------



## yzonker

Zero989 said:


> What do you mean by forcing rebar? Inspector? Also I had no artifacts.
> 
> I can beat that score easily with more CPU clocks and memory ddr5 speed, along with maybe 1 more bin in gpu core and memory clocks.
> 
> Not sure how I'm so close to the Chinese bencher as he has more gpu core and memory, perhaps it's OS or CPU/memory related.
> 
> Currently I'm running the fastest bdie in the world as far as latency goes (32-33-32-32) with wtrs/l at 2 and 18. Subs are as tight as m die as well. I just don't have 1T command rate.


Yea force reBar to be active by setting those 3 keys in Nvidia Profile Inspector. It doesn't increase the score for Speedway though. Just works in some of the others (PR, Timespy, etc...). 

I doubt the memory speed has a big impact on Speedway. When I have time I'll run it at just XMP and also with my tuned 4133CL15 and see if there is a delta. 

I've also run my 4090 in my previous 12900k machine with DDR5 7000 and didn't score any higher than this machine.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> Yea force reBar to be active by setting those 3 keys in Nvidia Profile Inspector. It doesn't increase the score for Speedway though. Just works in some of the others (PR, Timespy, etc...).
> 
> I doubt the memory speed has a big impact on Speedway. When I have time I'll run it at just XMP and also with my tuned 4133CL15 and see if there is a delta.
> 
> I've also run my 4090 in my previous 12900k machine with DDR5 7000 and didn't score any higher than this machine.


Benchmark is probably compromised. Need the devs to explain the variance allowed. I haven't checked what OS the top 10 are using but I'm on 22H2 fresh install. I use O&O shutup 10 recommended. I set cp to high performance even though 3dmark default should already be set for that. Set my clocks and run. I also close MSI AB before I run the benchmark to avoid perf loss due to polling overhead. I don't change screen res, mess with game mode, or even set windows to performance from best visual, lol.

As you can see I have 0 clock throttling. Maybe it's down to CPU speed? Will try some 1.5v suicide runs at 6ghz.... when I get home


----------



## Panchovix

So, based on Zero989 comments, CPU speed, RAM Speed and timing should affect SpeedWay bench? 11202 is impressive, but I feel for some reason (comparing to yzonker benchs), that's pretty high for 3105Mhz on the core and +1600 on the VRAM.

Or maybe I'm not using a tweak or something haha, do you guys use stock W11 or stripped W11?


----------



## Zero989

Panchovix said:


> So, based on Zero989 comments, CPU speed, RAM Speed and timing should affect SpeedWay bench? 11202 is impressive, but I feel for some reason (comparing to yzonker benchs), that's pretty high for 3105Mhz on the core and +1600 on the VRAM.
> 
> Or maybe I'm not using a tweak or something haha, do you guys use stock W11 or stripped W11?


Just speculation thus far. I suspect it's either a bit of CPU and/or system memory. I haven't checked CPU load during the benchmark or checked memory temperatures (indication of high load).

I also have HT disabled and e cores off.just running my daily overclock at 1.3v.


----------



## yzonker

Zero989 said:


> Just speculation thus far. I suspect it's either a bit of CPU and/or system memory. I haven't checked CPU load during the benchmark or checked memory temperatures (indication of high load).
> 
> I also have HT disabled and e cores off.just running my daily overclock at 1.3v.


My run was 5.9 GHz. HT disabled, e cores disabled. 13900k. DDR4 4133. 









I scored 11 034 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com





I tried both my stripped W11 install and my daily driver W11. Although neither may be 22H2. I'll have to check.


----------



## Zero989

I just read the thread, it likes single cpu core which means memory timings do matter, possibly more than bandwidth.

Also it is less strict on the gpu load/clocks?

If I can run 3200 mhz ill take top 10 easily, along with 6ghz+ single core.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> My run was 5.9 GHz. HT disabled, e cores disabled. 13900k. DDR4 4133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 034 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried both my stripped W11 install and my daily driver W11. Although neither may be 22H2. I'll have to check.


when raytracing is involved, ddr5 is better, except this is single thread so maybe it's the exception


----------



## yzonker

Zero989 said:


> when raytracing is involved, ddr5 is better.


Like I said though, I had run this in my 12900k with DDR5 7000CL32. Same score.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> Like I said though, I had run this in my 12900k with DDR5 7000CL32. Same score.


7000 tuned and 4133 are extremely close in perf. If it's not ram, bandwidth and or timings then it's cpu core. If it's not cpu core then it's OS/drivers, if not those then the benchmark needs to be deleted and built up from scratch.


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Zero989

I scored 11 219 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com















My Port Royal in case anyone wants a cross reference point:









I scored 28 662 in Port Royal


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## yzonker

Zero989 said:


> I scored 11 219 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580639
> 
> 
> 
> My Port Royal in case anyone wants a cross reference point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 28 662 in Port Royal
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


That's baffling as to how you are getting 200pts more, but your PR score is in line with mine. 









Result not found







www.3dmark.com





My average temp is even quite a bit higher. I would think whatever is helping Speedway would carry over to PR.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> That's baffling as to how you are getting 200pts more, but your PR score is in line with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Result not found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My average temp is even quite a bit higher. I would think whatever is helping Speedway would carry over to PR.


I'm out of ideas unless some cards run different G6X memory timings (flash bios to test hypothesis). I ran 6ghz and my score only improved due to memory (vram) clocks being higher. The benchmark is just garbage and it seems the older drivers are better but I'm not gonna bother upping my score until they fix the ranking.

When the winter comes I'll be able to do some sub 0 Ambient along with snow but for now this is turning into a waste of time.


----------



## storm-chaser

Zero989 said:


> When the winter comes I'll be able to do some sub 0 Ambient along with snow but for now this is turning into a waste of time.


Definitely part of their marketing plan for the 4090.


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 5 224 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Also got an Intel A750 in last night, wanted to try that, but the system I wanted to run it in won't recognize it once drivers are installed. Apparently the motherboard needs a BIOS update, I'll fiddle with that later. (Edit, looking at it again, the system is running Windows 10 home, 22h2, and I don't see that listed as supported in any of the Intel drivers. Fun stuff.)


----------



## yzonker

As I expected, minimal gain with the chiller. A lot more core, but lost on the mem. Still inched up slightly. 









I scored 11 050 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 2 283 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, Intel Arc A750 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Got it to work on my Celeron rig (Windows 10, 21h2)


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 2 352 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, Intel Arc A750 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Windows notified me resizable bar wasn't enabled, so I fixed that and ran again. That is on Windows 10 22H2, so I'm thinking outdated bios might have been the problem with the other system, after all.


----------



## storm-chaser

Ill update the leaderboard later this evening.


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 2 298 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, Intel Arc A750 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Swapped SSD into an I9-9900k system.
Old BIOS, didn't see any mention of resizable bar.
Doesn't seem like the Celeron was holding it back,
this is just where this card sits, stock.


----------



## Zero989

Trying a STRIX OC bios on my MSI and it seems to be better at pushing the memory. Makes no sense but yeah...

I can even max the card at 572W now instead of 560W.


----------



## Panchovix

Zero989 said:


> Trying a STRIX OC bios on my MSI and it seems to be better at pushing the memory. Makes no sense but yeah...
> 
> I can even max the card at 572W now instead of 560W.


Welp you will make me flash the Quiet VBIOS with the Strix one on my TUF, brb gonna test

EDIT: Actually, are you using the updated VBIOS, or the one in techpowerup?

Edit2: tried and no luck with the VRAM, expected tho  gonna see if it clocks higher, if not gonna flash the default quiet VBIOS


----------



## Zero989

Panchovix said:


> Welp you will make me flash the Quiet VBIOS with the Strix one on my TUF, brb gonna test
> 
> EDIT: Actually, are you using the updated VBIOS, or the one in techpowerup?
> 
> Edit2: tried and no luck with the VRAM, expected tho  gonna see if it clocks higher, if not gonna flash the default quiet VBIOS











Asus RTX 4090 VBIOS


24 GB GDDR6X, 2520 MHz GPU, 1313 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## storm-chaser

I killed my windows 10 install last night.

Need to find an extra SATA cable to get the data off my SSD.

Back with you guys later today.


----------



## storm-chaser

storm-chaser said:


> I killed my windows 10 install last night.
> 
> Need to find an extra SATA cable to get the data off my SSD.
> 
> Back with you guys later today.


@stahlhart 

updating leaderboard now...


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## stahlhart

Sorry to hear about the crash -- was it hardware failure, or corruption?


----------



## storm-chaser

stahlhart said:


> Sorry to hear about the crash -- was it hardware failure, or corruption?


I was playing around with processor settings in windows trying to get the new rig to scale better but I just went a little overboard and made a couple changes I should have been more careful of, and it got stuck in a boot loop. Fixed now with a second SSD and fresh W10 install.


----------



## Panchovix

I scored 10 723 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com












Small improvement vs my past score, but damn, can't get more than this  wondering if the 5800X is actually a bottleneck here lol (and now I can't seem to be able to do +1160Mhz on VRAM again, so even sadder moment)

It seems that getting 10920+ or more gets you in the top 100.


----------



## yzonker

Panchovix said:


> I scored 10 723 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581609
> 
> Small improvement vs my past score, but damn, can't get more than this  wondering if the 5800X is actually a bottleneck here lol (and now I can't seem to be able to do +1160Mhz on VRAM again, so even sadder moment)
> 
> It seems that getting 10920+ or more gets you in the top 100.


It's heavily memory bound. Try running it with 500 less on the memory. That will give you an idea of what you're losing to cards that can do more than +1500.

Also, the mem doesn't like to be cool/cold, so if you have reduced temps and lost mem stability, that is the issue. I actually slightly beat my chiller run at ambient the other day because of that. 









I scored 11 052 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Panchovix

yzonker said:


> It's heavily memory bound. Try running it with 500 less on the memory. That will give you an idea of what you're losing to cards that can do more than +1500.
> 
> Also, the mem doesn't like to be cool/cold, so if you have reduced temps and lost mem stability, that is the issue. I actually slightly beat my chiller run at ambient the other day because of that.


Yep, colder days lately. It is pretty VRAM intensive, tried with +600Mhz and it was like 3% slower (10400~), though at this point, having so many crashes, the VRAM may have suffered degradation or similar lol

Pretty nice score there, are you using clean 522.25 drivers?


----------



## storm-chaser

Panchovix said:


> I scored 10 723 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581609
> 
> Small improvement vs my past score, but damn, can't get more than this  wondering if the 5800X is actually a bottleneck here lol (and now I can't seem to be able to do +1160Mhz on VRAM again, so even sadder moment)
> 
> It seems that getting 10920+ or more gets you in the top 100.


Seems like your processor is throttling just a bit, I mean I doubt it's losing more than a couple points from those dips, but still, it's something to look into....


----------



## Panchovix

storm-chaser said:


> Seems like your processor is throttling just a bit, I mean I doubt it's losing more than a couple points from those dips, but still, it's something to look into....
> 
> View attachment 2581613


Now that you mention it, you're right; here is another run (did 10700) and it happens the same










Gonna check why later, thanks for the input!


----------



## yzonker

Panchovix said:


> Yep, colder days lately. It is pretty VRAM intensive, tried with +600Mhz and it was like 3% slower (10400~), though at this point, having so many crashes, the VRAM may have suffered degradation or similar lol
> 
> Pretty nice score there, are you using clean 522.25 drivers?


Yea so +1600 would put you around 11000 if it continues to scale (which it seems to).


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## stahlhart

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-13700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX Z690-E GAMING WIFI (3dmark.com) 

Moved the needle just a little bit.


----------



## storm-chaser

@stahlhart

good run. you only need 8 more points to move above @cssorkinman, pretty sure you can make that happen!


----------



## stahlhart

storm-chaser said:


> @stahlhart
> 
> good run. you only need 8 more points to move above @cssorkinman, pretty sure you can make that happen!
> 
> View attachment 2581634


It will take something like opening the window on a cold day and praying for a breeze in at just the right moment -- I'm at the point of blood from a rock with the hardware. Moving core and memory clocks higher is having little (if any) effect.


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## storm-chaser

@stahlhart please check this over and make sure if the core count / thread count correct (it said 24T in your submission), thank you!


----------



## stahlhart

Looks perfect -- thank you!


----------



## Zero989

Panchovix said:


> I scored 10 723 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581609
> 
> Small improvement vs my past score, but damn, can't get more than this  wondering if the 5800X is actually a bottleneck here lol (and now I can't seem to be able to do +1160Mhz on VRAM again, so even sadder moment)
> 
> It seems that getting 10920+ or more gets you in the top 100.


I had the same issue with vram. Bios flash to asus oc strix seemed to help. Basically I would get a black screen at launch. 0 artifacts.

Also I do think cpu speed matters a little. My run was at 6ghz.

I did the inspector tweaks and some os tweaks, performance regressed for me lol...


----------



## Panchovix

Zero989 said:


> I had the same issue with vram. Bios flash to asus oc strix seemed to help. Basically I would get a black screen at launch. 0 artifacts.
> 
> Also I do think cpu speed matters a little. My run was at 6ghz.
> 
> I did the inspector tweaks and some os tweaks, performance regressed for me lol...


I tried some others VBIOS but no luck sadly, my VRAM is inestable at +1100-+1175 (depending of temps), +1200 is crash 100%; probably gonna try some other VBIOS later, but not so much hope. Kinda sad NGL with this TUF, after the 3080 TUF which was actually really amazing, I could do +1600 on the VRAM and no issues.

Also yeah, I think it probably does, I was checking the HoF and saw these (in spoiler because pics)


Spoiler: Benchs with not so high clocks



I scored 11 269 in Speed Way *(not my bench)*









11200+ for those clocks is actually impressive, even, those are lower than mines (and mines are already pretty low lol)

Also there's this one

I scored 10 990 in Speed Way *(not my bench)








*

Pretty similar to the clocks of my best score (10723), but welp, with a higher score


----------



## Veii

Till i don't get UL to stop blacklisting Navi modifications or make a better spoof, there is no way to make a result 
Soo dropping it here just for fun


----------



## ericc64

So far good.... 6900XT + i3 12100F


----------



## storm-chaser




----------



## Zero989

new nvidia driver


----------



## Baka_boy

I didn't do much except add a +200. Although I haven't put the waterblock on, frankly, my TUF is one of the worst cards I've ever had when it comes to pushing anything. I'll live with it.😆








I scored 10 568 in Speed Way


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 1 866 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Seems low, especially compared to my Intel Arc scores, just first gen Ray Tracing showing its age? Got an I5 coming for this system, not sure it'll make much difference in this benchmark.


----------



## stahlhart

Are you intentionally running both the card and the iGPU together...? I don't recall ever seeing this bench report two processors before.


----------



## yzonker

Ok, this is a legit higher score. At least I didn't see any artifacting and I watched the whole thing to try to be sure. It was steadily increasing the score as I bumped clocks up, so seemed consistent. And I even remember to take a screenshot.









I scored 11 125 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Baka_boy

yzonker said:


> Ok, this is a legit higher score. At least I didn't see any artifacting and I watched the whole thing to try to be sure. It was steadily increasing the score as I bumped clocks up, so seemed consistent. And I even remember to take a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 125 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582643


Very nice results. With my card, +200 works then at +201.... it flat out won't even start the benchmark.😆


----------



## ToyMach000

stahlhart said:


> Are you intentionally running both the card and the iGPU together...? I don't recall ever seeing this bench report two processors before.


Oops, no, my eyes must've glossed over that somehow. Does that mean this benchmark supports Explicit Multi-Adapter by default? Time to buy a second or third 4090, everybody!

Looking back, I see it's also on the previous runs on this system. Oof. The 9900k system, for whatever reason, doesn't share this anomoly.

Now that I'm looking, seems @braincracking & @yzonker iGPUs seem to have gotten in on the act, too. Not sure how that scales, if it's helpful or just more overhead.


----------



## stahlhart

ToyMach000 said:


> Oops, no, my eyes must've glossed over that somehow. Does that mean this benchmark supports Explicit Multi-Adapter by default? Time to buy a second or third 4090, everybody!
> 
> Looking back, I see it's also on the previous runs on this system. Oof. The 9900k system, for whatever reason, doesn't share this anomoly.
> 
> Now that I'm looking, seems @braincracking & @yzonker iGPUs seem to have gotten in on the act, too. Not sure how that scales, if it's helpful or just more overhead.


You might need to explicitly disable it in your motherboard's BIOS.


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 1 864 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Played with some settings in BIOS, disabled iGPU. Not that they'd label it anything that simple or direct.


----------



## stahlhart

Whoops, sorry I wrecked your Legendary status -- but that is strange: only two points separating Legendary from Great; does that mean 1,865 is considered Excellent?

I guess if I'm getting a little under 5,800 with a 3080Ti, this might be in the ballpark for a 2070, but you'd think that there would be more reported scores in the distribution.


----------



## ToyMach000

You'd think so, but I'm guessing the overall picture might just look like our leaderboard here, with the vast majority of entries weighted towards the higher end/more recent cards, offering outsized rewards for those of us who venture in with lower end or earlier hardware.
If I keep repeating the benchmark, I might adjust the average, and nab a "good" achievement as well...
(Edit: for those achievements, 3dMark considers GPU & CPU. Not many people pairing a 2070 with a Celeron. For overall 2070 placement, I'm outside of the top 100. For Arc A750, I'm 49, 75, 80, & 83... I wonder how many people are inadertently running multi-gpu)










Well, got an "Excellent". And it seems there are 10 results from "similar systems" that scored between 1800 & 1899. They might all be mine. Can we see overall results, other than the Hall of Fame?


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 1 872 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Must a' needed to cool down, or had some other process going in the background that I didn't notice.
Anyway, back up to "Legendary", lol.


----------



## ericc64

New best 4662. 13900K + 6900XT ... 3020/2400Mhz


----------



## mtasquared

Hello all.










NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG ZENITH II EXTREME ALPHA (3dmark.com)


----------



## mtasquared

Spent one more night having fun with this. Can go higher, but not without artifacts with my system. Cheers.










NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG ZENITH II EXTREME ALPHA (3dmark.com)


----------



## ToyMach000

stahlhart said:


> Are you intentionally running both the card and the iGPU together...? I don't recall ever seeing this bench report two processors before.


I put my 3080Ti and my 3090Ti on my 1900X Threadripper system together, and I could select either one, but it didn't seem to run both cards, the scores were tge same as each card alone in the system. I may have had some settings wrong, but I didn't see any option to run both cards together. I was hoping we'd have a successor to Ashes of the Singularity, something to inspire more Explicit Multi-GPU support amongst devs & software consumers.


----------



## Luggage

Small bump from colder bin I scored 3 579 in Speed Way


----------



## yzonker

Alright, finally found some speed. Turns out the biggest issue was my 2nd monitor just being plugged in was hurting it a bunch. Disabled and turned off still hurt the score. I tested it a couple of times to verify. Also, I stumbled on to that by flashing the MSI 600w bios which killed one of my HDMI ports on the TUF. LOL









I scored 11 242 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com














I also ran this with the Strix bios with a little less core clock, so most of it was the stupid monitor. Helps to back up my score above though I think. No visible artifacts in either that I could see.









I scored 11 192 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Luggage

yzonker said:


> Alright, finally found some speed. Turns out the biggest issue was my 2nd monitor just being plugged in was hurting it a bunch. Disabled and turned off still hurt the score. I tested it a couple of times to verify. Also, I stumbled on to that by flashing the MSI 600w bios which killed one of my HDMI ports on the TUF. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 242 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583854
> 
> 
> I also ran this with the Strix bios with a little less core clock, so most of it was the stupid monitor. Helps to back up my score above though I think. No visible artifacts in either that I could see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 192 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


Soo - now I have to re-run a whole bunch of benchmarks >_<


----------



## ToyMach000

Hmm... would a small, energy efficiency focused monitor be better for benchmark scores than a high res/low latency gaming monitor?


----------



## Zero989

OP died?


----------



## ToyMach000

Stalhart was looking at the Intel CPU forum 16 minutes ago, and Storm Chaser is probably just tied up, digging through all my trash 2070 runs.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> Alright, finally found some speed. Turns out the biggest issue was my 2nd monitor just being plugged in was hurting it a bunch. Disabled and turned off still hurt the score. I tested it a couple of times to verify. Also, I stumbled on to that by flashing the MSI 600w bios which killed one of my HDMI ports on the TUF. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 242 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583854
> 
> 
> I also ran this with the Strix bios with a little less core clock, so most of it was the stupid monitor. Helps to back up my score above though I think. No visible artifacts in either that I could see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 11 192 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com


I ran the Strix V2 BIOS again: I scored 11 170 in Speed Way

MSI BIOS:









I scored 11 214 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Luggage

Luggage said:


> Soo - now I have to re-run a whole bunch of benchmarks >_<


it got colder as well so now i don't know anyway 









I scored 3 596 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Zero989

I also can't run 3135Mhz with 526.98 in Speedway. This driver hates my system. Forced to do 3105Mhz which is what every other app maxes out at.

Can't get my vram to behave to run +1665 grr









I scored 11 225 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## stahlhart

ToyMach000 said:


> Stalhart was looking at the Intel CPU forum 16 minutes ago, and Storm Chaser is probably just tied up, digging through all my trash 2070 runs.


Sorry I missed this -- I started the thread, but Storm Chaser is updating the leaderboard.


----------



## ToyMach000

@#$%@ internet, waiting on a Steam update


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 2 453 in Speed Way


Intel Celeron Processor G6900, Intel Arc A770 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## ESRCJ

Is anyone running resizable BAR via Nvidia Inspector for this benchmark?


----------



## Zero989

ESRCJ said:


> Is anyone running resizable BAR via Nvidia Inspector for this benchmark?


I'm not.


----------



## storm-chaser

stahlhart said:


> Sorry I missed this -- I started the thread, but Storm Chaser is updating the leaderboard.


It's just been a difficult time of year. I like doing the benchmarks but I am going to slow down over the next couple months because I just don't have the time anymore and have other more pressing things I have to deal with right now. Sorry guys.

Best thing to do right now is reference the pre-existing leaderboard and try to work an angle for competition off another submission.

Stahlhart created the thread and I'm doing the leaderboard, just to be clear this is not his responsibility.

If someone wants to take over hosting the leaderboard and updating it I could send the xls file. If someone has more time than me. Again, sorry guys. But you have to understand it gets difficult to keep 3-4 benchmarks going at the same time especially with 8-9 pages, with multiple PCs and multiple submissions and with the last two comps being recommendations for me to host, around the holidays with traveling to see family and family members being in the hospital and whatnot.

Sometimes I bite off more than I can chew, in case you didn't notice. 

😁


----------



## storm-chaser

Panchovix said:


> Now that you mention it, you're right; here is another run (did 10700) and it happens the same
> 
> View attachment 2581615
> 
> 
> Gonna check why later, thanks for the input!


Did u ever figure out why your processor speed was dipping a bit?


----------



## storm-chaser

yzonker said:


> Also, the mem doesn't like to be cool/cold, so if you have reduced temps and lost mem stability, that is the issue. I actually slightly beat my chiller run at ambient the other day because of that.


how is this possible.... I mean isn't the chiller usually king with benches like this?

I mean. isn't that the "conventional" wisdom?


----------



## storm-chaser

@Luggage

What's the deal with your clock frequency?
Nice run though, all the same.


----------



## yzonker

storm-chaser said:


> how is this possible.... I mean isn't the chiller usually king with benches like this?
> 
> I mean. isn't that the "conventional" wisdom?


The GDDR6x 2Gb memory chips on the 4090 do not like to be cool/cold. They actually start losing stability below 40C or so. Several of us have seen some modest drops just by waterblocking the 4090. Then worse yet, around 10C water the card takes what is best described as an efficiency loss and will inexplicably drop 100pts or more. Probably still some issue with the VRAM.


----------



## Panchovix

storm-chaser said:


> Did u ever figure out why your processor speed was dipping a bit?


Haven't got much time lately sadly to test, but my CPU (5800X) is probably getting temp limited (near 90°C), my AIO isn't working as it should after 2.5~ years, so I'm inclined to fell that's the cause.


----------



## Luggage

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 2585591
> 
> 
> @Luggage
> 
> What's the deal with your clock frequency?
> Nice run though, all the same.


Probably primary thread jumped core from #0 to #5 and back… AMD things…


----------



## petar.romanov

6110


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## stahlhart

Leaderboard updated.


----------



## stahlhart

And here I was wondering where I would come up with the time to keep this leaderboard updated, lol.


----------



## yzonker

stahlhart said:


> And here I was wondering where I would come up with the time to keep this leaderboard updated, lol.


Just wait. Galax bios incoming.


----------



## yzonker

Here's one new one for you. Speedway just doesn't respond to core clock, so didn't gain much. Be interesting to see if others find more. Kinda though I'd at least break 11.3k.










I scored 11 294 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## yzonker

Thought I was a little soft. Did better at ambient with more mem OC.









I scored 11 336 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-13900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## mouacyk

Yes! Got some nice improvements to 5198.








I scored 5 198 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Zero989

I want to show A770 score but 3Dmark doesn't even register my system details

Edit -- got it:










Overclocked:









I scored 2 457 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, Intel Arc A770 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I scored 7 564 in Speed Way


----------



## Zero989

7900 XTX voltage set to 1100mV, ram default speed with fast timing, PL @ 15%










Edit -- More overclocked:

Massively limited by 400W, cannot even come close to maxing core or memory due to both taking from one another within the 400W. Really annoying.









I scored 6 653 in Speed Way


Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, AMD Radeon RX 7900 XTX x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




www.3dmark.com













:


----------



## yzonker

Zero989 said:


> 7900 XTX voltage set to 1100mV, ram default speed with fast timing, PL @ 15%
> 
> View attachment 2589708
> 
> 
> Edit -- More overclocked:
> 
> Massively limited by 400W, cannot even come close to maxing core or memory due to both taking from one another within the 400W. Really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 6 653 in Speed Way
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor, AMD Radeon RX 7900 XTX x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.3dmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2589717
> 
> :


Any word on whether MPT will be updated for RDNA3? Hopefully bios editing will still be do-able.


----------



## Zero989

yzonker said:


> Any word on whether MPT will be updated for RDNA3? Hopefully bios editing will still be do-able.


Really not sure, rumors say yes though. Another thing is 0 % power limit results in 75c hotspot. 15% power limit results in 101c hotspot. That means there's a 60c delta between edge/hotspot in the run I just did for 6653.

*LOL*


----------



## ericc64

New best for 6900XT.

4698 ---- 6900XT @ 3050/2416 + 13900K @5800Mhz


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## Luggage

Sorry - weather was nice and HWbot etc...

















I scored 3 607 in Speed Way


AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## xSneak

Does this have any utility for stability testing ?


----------



## Luggage

I find it easier than both PortRoyale, TimeSpy and FireStrike so probably not.


----------



## xSneak

Luggage said:


> I find it easier than both PortRoyale, TimeSpy and FireStrike so probably not.


Ok. thanks for the reply. I just oc'd my 4080 using port royal and it seems pretty solid so far.


----------



## ToyMach000

I scored 2 388 in Speed Way


Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, Intel Arc A770 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com





Asrock 8GB Intel A770 without Resizable Bar enabled


----------



## stahlhart




----------



## tubs2x4

2000mhz mem clock, 2130 gpu clock


----------



## domdtxdissar

Junk very bad clocker 7900 XTX on limited stock 355w +15% power budget.

Speedway = 6933 points


----------



## Toopy

I’m currently the best in the world with a i7-3770 and rtx3090 I scored 5 708 in Speed Way


----------

